# Rapha



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The official clothing supplier for Team Sky as of Jan 1 2013? Good grief. I can see them in the Tour, riding along with knickers, Argyle socks and leather patches on their elbows. 

Adidas/Nalini was such good stuff. Rapha is no Adidas.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The official clothing supplier for Team Sky as of Jan 1 2013? Good grief. I can see them in the Tour, riding along with knickers, Argyle socks and leather patches on their elbows.


I hope their kits are insufferable.

But they will probably be tastefully understated (boring!) instead.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Not so sure about understated....


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

They have some classic design jerseys. I have their blue with orange strip which is quite good. Mile-a-minute. A bit of merino wool for the slightly cooler rides. A bit over priced but some of their stuff looks good.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Should be interesting if the design is kept the same, somehow I doubt it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jorgy said:


> I hope their kits are insufferable.
> 
> But they will probably be tastefully understated (boring!) instead.


They're British, what do you expect?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

King Arthur said:


> Should be interesting if the design is kept the same, somehow I doubt it.


Believe it. Sky is a huge media corporation that will control it's brand very tightly. Rapha will make exactly what SKY dictates down to the smallest detail. I would not expect it to look much, if any different than this year.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

I wonder if they will rock the silk scarves that Rapha has in their line!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

gestell said:


> I wonder if they will rock the silk scarves that Rapha has in their line!


Before they implement scarves, I hope they consider this first:


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> A bit over priced but some of their stuff looks good.


A bit?
My wife works for a company that was doing some work for them. She brought home samples that went into production from Rapha approved specs. It was crap. I was happy to give away those samples and keep the same from other no name brands.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Hate is the new love. 

You guys seriously give a sh*t who design the pro's clothes??? It's not like *you* will _have to _wear it. As for me, I'm not one to wear uniforms that I don't get paid to wear.

I do, however, very much appreciate the understated British aesthetic Rapha brings to the table. Hopefully they provide a refreshing break from the ADD-challenged look of most pro teams' kit.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I never heard of this brand before, maybe because I lived in a 3rd world country. Anyway, will Team Sky change their jersey design next year? Nothing much has changed on their Jersey's since 09'.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

champamoore said:


> Hate is the new love.
> 
> You guys seriously give a sh*t who design the pro's clothes??? It's not like *you* will _have to _wear it.


^^^THIS^^^ lol ... right?

In fact, look no further than the thread about wearing a pro kit from about 6 weeks ago


----------



## tdf_music (Sep 23, 2012)

VERY overpriced IMHO!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The look will probably remain similar, I believe that the designer behind the Sky look has also done work for Rapha. Some may call it crap, but there are PRO's like Michael Barry who have ridden it off season when they can choose anything and don't need to deviate from team kit. My understanding is that Adidas did not make any of the cycling kit anyway, it was made in Italy by Nalini, similar to the old Nike sponsorships. Now that is crap. Expensive yes, different yes, but that is the point.


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

Bee-an-key said:


> The look will probably remain similar, I believe that the designer behind the Sky look has also done work for Rapha. Some may call it crap, but there are PRO's like Michael Barry who have ridden it off season when they can choose anything and don't need to deviate from team kit. My understanding is that Adidas did not make any of the cycling kit anyway, it was made in Italy by Nalini, similar to the old Nike sponsorships. Now that is crap. Expensive yes, different yes, but that is the point.


Pretty sure that Pros have to wear/use team and sponsored stuff even when they are out training for the whole contract year. So, he would be obligated through the end of the year.

For instance in December, you always see pictures of teams training in a warm location with people wearing their old team's kit and riding their old bikes.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

overpriced? maybe. my rapha is still my favorite/best jersey in the closet.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

and, fwiw $115-$130 for a jersey, while ludicrous on a general level, isn't that pricey for a jersey in a market where ugly (yet functional) Assos jerseys sell for $300 and people rave about them.

especially good value because rapha jerseys don't look like a telephone company barfed its logo all over your torso.


----------



## Villareal27 (Sep 27, 2012)

some of their stuff looks good.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

My Rapha team issue bibs are my favorites, and the Merino wool baselayers I have are in constant rotation. I don't particularly like the aethetic design of most of their jerseys, and the last think I need is another one, but I will likely buy another pair or two of their bibs. The Merino wool socks are also on my Christmas list.

You only have so many contact points with the bike, so if you find somehing that works, I consider it money well spent.

As for Sky going with them, it's a no-brainer, given their "British team" aspirations.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Rapha Condor Sharp kit looks good, so why shouldn't Sky's do?










Those three stripes replaced by the Rapha "trademark" band on the left upper arm would be highly welcome. Maybe Sky will get white socks too. 

Rapha pricing is about equal to Assos in my parts of the world, btw.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Overpriced yes, but it doesn't matter to Sky.

About the design, it wont be an all-dressed pizza of logos that's for sure, some like that, some don't, I like that and I expect a classy looking kit. The Rapha-Focus CX kit is probably my favorite team kit... I still wouldn't wear it though, I'm in the school of 'wear a team kit only if you're in that team'.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> A bit over priced but...


If $50 for a T-Shirt is a bit overpriced to you I got a bridge in Brooklyn that I can sell you cheap.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> If $50 for a T-Shirt is a bit overpriced to you I got a bridge in Brooklyn that I can sell you cheap.


50$ for a Rapha t-shirt? There's a big sale somewhere?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Rapha is poor value when you look at how much it costs against how well it functions. There will always be better value at a cheaper price.

I've hopped between several brands of clothing over the years, and for me Rapha is the best you can get. I have some much better value kit that I'll wear on short rides and commutes, but for any long rides it is streets ahead, be it the undershirts, jerseys, shorts or gloves. 

Rapha is certainly no Adidas, Cinelli 82220. It is in another league altogether.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

gordy748 said:


> Rapha is poor value when you look at how much it costs against how well it functions. There will always be better value at a cheaper price.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You can say the same thing about Dura-Ace or Record. Folks who buy Rapha aren't just paying for the stuff's functionality.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

jorgy said:


> gordy748 said:
> 
> 
> > Rapha is poor value when you look at how much it costs against how well it functions. There will always be better value at a cheaper price.
> ...


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

jorgy said:


> You can say the same thing about Dura-Ace or Record. Folks who buy Rapha aren't just paying for the stuff's functionality.


I may be missing something but what functionality does Rapha clothing provide again? A groupset that is slightly lighter and more durable is at least objectively better. I'm guessing any nifty "functional improvement" Rapha clothing may have just comes down to personal taste.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Cableguy said:


> I may be missing something but what functionality does Rapha clothing provide again? A groupset that is slightly lighter and more durable is at least objectively better. I'm guessing any nifty "functional improvement" Rapha clothing may have just comes down to personal taste.


Personal taste does have a lot to do with it. But what I love most about the Rapha kit is the fit and the comfort. The shorts are so comfortable I feel like they're just not there. The inner shirts and jerseys wick away sweat even when wet, they don't smell and they stay warm even when it's cold. There are a host of little features, e.g. on the jerseys there's a bitepad, elastic tensioners at the bottom and cable ties for headphones, along with an embroidered hole.

There's another thread in the general section banging on about merino, and I'm sure there are a lot of companies that use similar stuff to Rapha. But even stuff like Icebreaker doesn't seem to have the same level of thought go into it. There are other things. A free repair service for starters, the jersey downsize offer. It all smacks of a company that's thought about who uses their stuff rather than how to sell it. 

I'd commend Rapha to you because I honestly believe it's the best cycle clothing you can buy. Laugh at me and call me a Fred if you want (my wife does, believe me).


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

This just in. Team Sky members will be forbidden from wearing helmets and all photos will be in black and white. The word "epic" will be used liberally throughout all team communications.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cableguy said:


> I may be missing something but what functionality does Rapha clothing provide again? A groupset that is slightly lighter and more durable is at least objectively better. I'm guessing any nifty "functional improvement" Rapha clothing may have just comes down to personal taste.


Sportwool is pretty awesome. It's comfortable, breathable, yet warm when it needs to be. It's a good mix between the benefits of merino without the same fussiness. The jerseys are cut to be comfortable, and the price really isn't that bad. Many jersey mfr has jerseys that cost substantially more than a Rapha club or country jersey ($115 and $130 respectively). I don't see anyone poo-poohing Assos for making $300 jerseys, or De Marchi or Castelli for making $200 jerseys, yet people reserve their ire for Rapha?


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

trailrunner68 said:


> This just in. Team Sky members will be forbidden from wearing helmets and all photos will be in black and white. The word "epic" will be used liberally throughout all team communications.


Too funny, that was an epic post...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

charlox5 said:


> Sportwool is pretty awesome. It's comfortable, breathable, yet warm when it needs to be. It's a good mix between the benefits of merino without the same fussiness. The jerseys are cut to be comfortable, and the price really isn't that bad. Many jersey mfr has jerseys that cost substantially more than a Rapha club or country jersey ($115 and $130 respectively). I don't see anyone poo-poohing Assos for making $300 jerseys, or De Marchi or Castelli for making $200 jerseys, yet people reserve their ire for Rapha?


Assos = stupid.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Derf said:


> Pretty sure that Pros have to wear/use team and sponsored stuff even when they are out training for the whole contract year. So, he would be obligated through the end of the year.
> 
> For instance in December, you always see pictures of teams training in a warm location with people wearing their old team's kit and riding their old bikes.


I know for a fact that Michael Barry rides in Rapha in the offseason. I've seen him in it when he has been home in Toronto, and there are pictures of him wearing full Rapha on his website.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Until you have ridden in it, or _have to_, I'd suggest you not complain about any line. I do know how much good my suggestions will prolly do, though. 

Weeks later, I still can't figure out what the pissing and moaning is all about. Pros will have to wear kit that is from a highly regarded (by some, hated by people who pinch pennies and think that cycling style is a crime) vanity label. OMG! The EPIC humanity!

So those of you who are complaining, have you reviewed your status on the team? And how does this change affect you? Maybe your _personal_ contract will allow you to wear last year's kit. 

For the wannabes who are crying here, I'm sure you'll still be able to buy some $30 knockoff version from China, if you want to "support" the team by pretending you are on the team, anyway.

I'll close by calling attantion to Rapha's take on the US National Champ kit for men's cyclocross (elite and U23) - which is the best example of National Champ kit I have seen, ever.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

foto said:


> Assos = stupid.


Not correct. Assos is Greek for ace.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The only thing that matters to me is that, I really don't care what brand of cycling jersey am I wearing. As long as it fits and makes me comfortable for a long ride, It'll do the trick.

I wonder why? When the Pros interviewed about their current cycling apparels, they said it is the best, then here comes another sponsor and then they say it is again the best.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The pros get good kit I suppose.

Those superduper grey skinsuits Wiggins and Froome were using this year were made by Exte Ondo, by the way.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foto said:


> Assos = stupid.


Assos can't be that stupid with that girl who models their clothes...


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, the Rapha synchronized bike dancing team. Hey, if swimming can do it, why can't we?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't forget a narrow flatbar and an ironic beard to go with your Rapha skinny jeans. 








Rapha Jeans | Rapha
You probably used rapha before I even heard about it.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

den bakker said:


> Rapha Jeans | Rapha
> You probably used rapha before I even heard about it.


I used to wear them until they became too mainstream... thanks


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Isn't there another thread for "Don't wear pro kit unless you're on a Pro Team" and other elitist rules?

IMHO - Anyhow, I suspect Rapha's take on the Sky kit will be just fine - they might run the blue Sky line North-South instead of East-West in order to move at least a bit away from the Addidas model - and I tend to agree that it will not be loaded with logos as Sky is pumping enough money into the team so that will not be needed. 

It will look just fine on the second step of the TdF podium next year.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

gordy748 said:


> Ah, the Rapha synchronized bike dancing team. Hey, if swimming can do it, why can't we?


Great suggestion, since national Cycloscross Championship titles aren't proof enough of toughness to some. :rolleyes5:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Derf said:


> Pretty sure that Pros have to wear/use team and sponsored stuff even when they are out training for the whole contract year. So, he would be obligated through the end of the year.


 Wiggins was pictured wearing an Adidas Sky gilet over black Assos winter kit a couple of weeks ago.

On the recent team camp all black Rapha team bibs were spotted on some riders.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

This makes sense as I can see them using wiggans heavily in their adverts because he is a mod and the rapha line sorta runs similar in style. A match made in profit heaven.

Personally I have a few rapha items that I've purchased on sale and do like them. I have the team condor kit and it is probably my most comfortable kit to wear and the only pro team kit I own; it is not the cheapest or more expensive kit I own but still the one I like to wear if I am out training or going for a long ride. 

Now I also have their bib knickers and I do not find them to fit or be as comfortable.

I can see why rapha is hated by some but the quality is good, you can do the cost benefit analysis on it and I still like some of the jerseys. The gloves they sell though really make me howl as they cost soooo much and look awful imo.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jorgy said:


> gordy748 said:
> 
> 
> > Rapha is poor value when you look at how much it costs against how well it functions. There will always be better value at a cheaper price.
> ...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> jorgy said:
> 
> 
> > I like Rapha's stuff and have one jersey that I got on a super sale, but I have come to the same conclusion over the years. $50 or under is my standard for jerseys now (no full team kits for this kid). Anything significantly over that price seems like overkill. I really don't care whether it is a team jersey or not, so long as it looks good. I generally wait for off-season blowout sales like the ones you find on realcyclist.com (where you can search by price).
> ...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Isn't there another thread for "Don't wear pro kit unless you're on a Pro Team" and other elitist rules?


Elitist rules are fun to break...

When I started this thread I forgot that Rapha made race clothing. I was thinking of Sky riding around in breeches and tweed jackets with leather patches on the elbows. 

It'll be out in ten days so we'll see it soon enough. There's probably lots of it in the backrooms of shops already.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

charlox5 said:


> I don't see anyone poo-poohing Assos for making $300 jerseys, or De Marchi or Castelli for making $200 jerseys, yet people reserve their ire for Rapha?


i think it's because the brand gives an air of sophistication so the snob factor is high and people dislike bike snobs i guess. 

For me, nothing beats putting on a clean and simple jersey design that's functional (sportwool) totally understated and makes me feel good when i ride. Hate them or love them, when you watch their videos/short films doesnt it make you want to go out and ride? They have brought back the romance of riding, life isnt all about training sometimes, but just going out and discovering...maybe i drank too much of their punch...but i'm ok with it 

PS: here's a great article/interview from the founder of Rapha and his take on the brand.

Simon Mottram: On Passion, Obsession & Why Your Brand Should Take Sides :: Articles :: 99U


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I like this website better. It puts those douchebags at Rapha in perspective. 
Jahvahaah Internationale |


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

...lets see some spy photos posted here of the stuff!
Anyone got anything?



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Elitist rules are fun to break...
> 
> When I started this thread I forgot that Rapha made race clothing. I was thinking of Sky riding around in breeches and tweed jackets with leather patches on the elbows.
> 
> It'll be out in ten days so we'll see it soon enough. There's probably lots of it in the backrooms of shops already.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I've never owned any Rapha stuff. Just don't have the coin with a family
I have a pair of Assos Roubaix Bib Knickers that I got for about half price many years ago. Best pair of knickers I have ever owned, way nicer than my Castelli's


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

From the interview with Simon Mottram:

"What we wanted to create was a brand for a certain type of person that was absolutely for that person. So it was everything to some people and nothing to some people. I didn't want to be something to everyone. I've spent so much time with clients trying to explain to them that you can't sit on the fence -- you want your brand to have a bit of side to it, a bit of tension. We're lucky to have customers who really like what we do and are like friends. But we also have a lot of detractors, and that's really good. It means we're getting things right, that we're creating impact in the right way, that we matter to people. "

Hence the polar views in this thread (and every other Rapha thread).....


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's the first pic released - sure wish they would've shown the full kit but I guess we'll see it on the 4th.
View attachment 272834


Team Sky | Rapha


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Winner.


----------

